# Quality 2xAA Flashlight only $9.79!



## vestureofblood (Dec 5, 2017)

If you know of any comparable lights (2x AA Budget) please let us know so we can buy them too


----------



## xxo (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks good!

How do the lumens and throw compare to the other $10 2AA, the Rayovac Indestructible?


----------



## vestureofblood (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi XXO, I don't have the rayovac, but the range on this light is very good.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for video! When I search on this light I find it but I don't find technical specification. What are the brightness modes of it? Is it regulated?


----------



## malocchio (Dec 7, 2017)

These are $15 on Amazon...who has them for $10 ??


----------



## dhunley1 (Dec 7, 2017)

malocchio said:


> These are $15 on Amazon...who has them for $10 ??



There is a link in the video description...


----------



## electrotec (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like a very nice quality made flashlight.

Do you know of any good qualty made single AA LED flashlight ?





vestureofblood said:


> If you know of any comparable lights (2x AA Budget) please let us know so we can buy them too


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Jan 7, 2018)

I was given a LuxPro LP290 a month or so ago, it's been a pretty cool flashlight so far. Excellent output and throw, it's a floody light but shines out a long ways at the same time. They're on sale at lowes for $10 right now (at least where I live). They're rated at 2.5 hours of runtime. I'm using 2 white 1900 mah eneloops in mine and they last about a week with me using it daily at work, I use it quite a bit so I'm not disappointed with the runtime. They have 3 modes high, low, flash.

Edit: found it in black on Amazon for the same price as Lowes. LuxPro LP290

2nd edit: found pics of the packaging and took a picture of the light next to my iPhone 6s in a lifeproof case for size reference. 





[/URL]


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 8, 2018)

electrotec said:


> Looks like a very nice quality made flashlight.
> 
> Do you know of any good qualty made single AA LED flashlight ?



Sorry I just now say your post. This same company makes single AA lights, a clcikie version and an e-switch version for around $15.

TwiceFuzed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glockboy (Jan 12, 2018)

zanflare f2


----------



## Edward78 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sofrin lights are amazing for the price, very hard to beat


Edward


----------

